# Barney Google's Spark Plug & other glass found



## CreekWalker (Jun 13, 2009)

Before google the search engine, there was the Comic Strip Barney Google and his race horse Spark Plug. My son and I have had a good spring with our diggs []and this is some items found along side the bottles . The Spark Plug figurine in amethyst glass, a green swirl pot lid, a porcelain doll head, a black tea pot  , (missing it's spout , a blue flow pepper shaker and a  porcelain RCA dog emblem. Rick


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 13, 2009)

Spark Plug is worth a few $$$$.is it hollow on the bottom? it was a candy container. Nice!         made around 1923 .                              Fred.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Mr Fred, it is hollow and made somewhere around 1923, see the photo,  thanks also lobeycat for the value , I dug it up in a creek side dump with the same era bottles, most everything was damaged , even so my son claimed it. He added it to his miniature bottle collection , which has grown quite substantial in the last couple years! Rick


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 13, 2009)

Here is a view of my youngest son Matt's bottle collection, with quite a few nice ink bottles, and some miniature pieces, and of cource Spark Plug. Pray we have no earthquakes as the shelf is now packed! Of the five children he shows the most interest in digging, fishing and hunting. I encourage it. I rather him be in a dirty hole,  A$$ deep in mud & glass, than on the mean streets. Rick


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 14, 2009)

My favorite is  Barney Google-----Charlie  Chaplan----they want to much for them----I used to collect all of them---but got poor real fast doing it!----got  about 20--30---digging!                               Fred.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 14, 2009)

mr fred , antique toys prices like many bottles prices have gone thru the roof!  It's cheaper to dig the bottles (sometimes). The toys I dig are usually deterioated beyond repair such as this pedal car, well usually worse.  Only glass and possibly cast iron toys remain fairly stable underground. What was the candy company associated with this group of 30? thanks Rick


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 14, 2009)

Avor---Victory Glass Co----.T.H.StoughCo.   J.H.Millstein Co.----[8|] most are packed away---thats all i can think of right now.    Most i got from digging were in great shape.                        Fred.


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice-----you collect them?                          Fred.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks mr. fred , that's a whole new area of collecting.        lobeycat, your Spark Plug is quite an upgrade, not only paint but a tail to boot! At some point our excavated Spark Plug was exposed to a few decades of sunlight, to have got that shade of purple. Rick


----------

